# Looking for training plan ideas.



## TexasRebel (Mar 14, 2015)

I am 18. 5' 10". 150lbs. I am going into the army in a few months and wanting to start getting my body used to more physical work. 

I'm in pretty decent shape all around. I have a small gut (only big enough to be annoying). I'm not looking to get huge or anything, just toned a little better and increase muscle mass.

I don't eat fast food. Go out to eat every now and then. I don't snack too often. Mostly a meat and tater diet kinda guy. 

I'd say my main area I need to work on is probably cardio. My lung capacity has decreased quite a bit these past few months and it makes it hard for me to run or jog for very long. 

Just curious as to what tips and tricks some of you might have. I have read quite a few of the stickies around the forum already.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## GearHead40 (Mar 15, 2015)

HIIT(High Intensity Interval Training)

Do like 5 minutes of running/jogging then 3 minutes of walking.  Or vice versa.  Gotta build up.

Why has your lung capacity decreased in the past few months?  What are you doing or not doing?


----------



## TexasRebel (Mar 15, 2015)

GearHead40 said:


> HIIT(High Intensity Interval Training)
> 
> Do like 5 minutes of running/jogging then 3 minutes of walking.  Or vice versa.  Gotta build up.
> 
> Why has your lung capacity decreased in the past few months?  What are you doing or not doing?


I stopped going on jogs/runs due to the crappy weather we have here. I need to find a decent 24hr gym around here that I can use their equipment. I'm pretty limited with the stuff I have here. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## GearHead40 (Mar 15, 2015)

Buy a jump rope.


----------



## Bigofool (Mar 15, 2015)

I second on the Jump rope. It is some of the best cardio you an get


----------



## TexasRebel (Mar 15, 2015)

GearHead40 said:


> Buy a jump rope.





Bigofool said:


> I second on the Jump rope. It is some of the best cardio you an get



Really? Never really thought of a jump road as a good exercise tool. I'll have to see if I can remember to look for one next time I go into town.


----------



## aziat (Mar 16, 2015)

lift weights against the clock: set the stopwatch and start a set at the beginning of a minute (a set should take  around 20 seconds ) then rest and start a new set at the beginning of the next minute....in the end you will get tired so you can wait 2 minutes to start a set. you should finish your workout in less than 40 minutes for 2 or 3 bodyparts


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 16, 2015)

All good info, also go online and look up under crossfit.com great stuff there if u are looking for some great cardio ideas as well as some lean muscle mass ideas.


----------



## aziat (Mar 16, 2015)

^^^crossfit is good but i think he will need some equipment and set up, not many gyms have it


----------



## Greedy (Mar 17, 2015)

I third that whole jump rope... I love it for cardio just throw in some burpees pullups and pushups man easy workouts without a gym


----------

